# Will other guy's insurance get me an Uberable temporary car during repair to my car? How?



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

I was rear-ended recently when driving the vehicle I use when I drive for Uber. I was offline and not driving for Uber at the time. The other driver and her insurance company are accepting full responsibility for the accident and the damage. Per her company, State Farm Insurance, “We want to make you whole.” And per them that will include a rental vehicle for my use while my own damaged vehicle undergoes repairs and also any work needed beyond the initial estimate whose need might be discovered as work on my vehicle progresses.

Question: 1. Does State Farm owe me a temporary replacement vehicle that can be used for my ride share activity – it is one of my main sources of income at this time. I know from renting vehicles in the past from Enterprise, Hertz, Avis etc. before I was a ride share driver that there is always some clause in the fine print stating the vehicle I am renting cannot be used for commercial purposes during the rental term.

Question 2 Where can I or State Farm find a temporary replacement vehicle or temporary replacement arrangement that can be used to keep me/my income whole while my Uber vehicle is undergoing repairs?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubervolk said:


> I was rear-ended recently when driving the vehicle I use when I drive for Uber. I was offline and not driving for Uber at the time. The other driver and her insurance company are accepting full responsibility for the accident and the damage. Per her company, State Farm Insurance, "We want to make you whole." And per them that will include a rental vehicle for my use while my own damaged vehicle undergoes repairs and also any work needed beyond the initial estimate whose need might be discovered as work on my vehicle progresses.
> 
> Question: 1. Does State Farm owe me a temporary replacement vehicle that can be used for my ride share activity - it is one of my main sources of income at this time. I know from renting vehicles in the past from Enterprise, Hertz, Avis etc. before I was a ride share driver that there is always some clause in the fine print stating the vehicle I am renting cannot be used for commercial purposes during the rental term.
> 
> Question 2 Where can I or State Farm find a temporary replacement vehicle or temporary replacement arrangement that can be used to keep me/my income whole while my Uber vehicle is undergoing repairs?


State Farm "owes" you a replacement while your car is being fixed, but it's up to Uber to accept that as an "Uberable" vehicle. You are correct about personal rental companies not wanting their vehicles used for commercial purposes. There are vehicle rental programs out there for commercial use, however the mandatory insurance is astronomical. 
You might want to go "The Loss of Revenue" route. Tell the State Farm adjuster that the vehicle is used for Uber and you make revenue from your vehicle. Be prepared to show the adjuster up to 6 months of verifiable revenue from Uber. Depending on the coverage of insurance and the limits you could be reimbursed for lost revenue. 
Remember that this is an insurance claim. Insurance adjusters are paid to pay out the least amount possible. Make sure you're prepared to show proof of all revenue from U/L for the past 6 months.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Do not mention ride share. I repeat, do not mention it.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Better call Saul... hopefully you've been to the ER, primary care Physician and chiropractor. Make sure you're better than before the accident before you settle. General rule of thumb in AZ is 3-5 x's medical bills for your settlement.Not sure if you have rideshare insurance so I wouldn't mention lost wages in fear that they will rat you out to your insurance company. Good Luck.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, I do have the Geico rideshare driver's policy on my Uber car. Geico switched this car over from the personal side to their commercial department when I started driving for Uber.


----------



## Ubervj (May 17, 2017)

Hi,
I've been driving for Uber for 3 months and just got hit by another car with a passenger in the car.
The other insurance company, after about a week has admitted liability and will pay for the repairs. When i told them about Uber, they just asks to send earning statements for a few weeks and they will average it out and pay lost wages for as long as the car is not drivable.
Hopefully it is as simple as that.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you to all for such prompt help on this.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Ubervolk said:


> I was rear-ended recently when driving the vehicle I use when I drive for Uber. I was offline and not driving for Uber at the time. The other driver and her insurance company are accepting full responsibility for the accident and the damage. Per her company, State Farm Insurance, "We want to make you whole." And per them that will include a rental vehicle for my use while my own damaged vehicle undergoes repairs and also any work needed beyond the initial estimate whose need might be discovered as work on my vehicle progresses.
> 
> Question: 1. Does State Farm owe me a temporary replacement vehicle that can be used for my ride share activity - it is one of my main sources of income at this time. I know from renting vehicles in the past from Enterprise, Hertz, Avis etc. before I was a ride share driver that there is always some clause in the fine print stating the vehicle I am renting cannot be used for commercial purposes during the rental term.
> 
> Question 2 Where can I or State Farm find a temporary replacement vehicle or temporary replacement arrangement that can be used to keep me/my income whole while my Uber vehicle is undergoing repairs?


All u do is sue State Farm for lost wages. Go take a vacation.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> State Farm "owes" you a replacement while your car is being fixed, but it's up to Uber to accept that as an "Uberable" vehicle. You are correct about personal rental companies not wanting their vehicles used for commercial purposes. There are vehicle rental programs out there for commercial use, however the mandatory insurance is astronomical.
> You might want to go "The Loss of Revenue" route. Tell the State Farm adjuster that the vehicle is used for Uber and you make revenue from your vehicle. Be prepared to show the adjuster up to 6 months of verifiable revenue from Uber. Depending on the coverage of insurance and the limits you could be reimbursed for lost revenue.
> Remember that this is an insurance claim. Insurance adjusters are paid to pay out the least amount possible. Make sure you're prepared to show proof of all revenue from U/L for the past 6 months.


Presuming you claim loss of revenue, you also want to "massage" your numbers to make it as profitable for you as possible.

Add up your numbers for the past 4-6 months, and look carefully at what your weekly income is. If you notice that the average weekly amount is going up over what it was, be sure to mention that to the adjuster and claim only the last few weeks as your average income. If the opposite is true - that the average weekly income is going down because of less demand in your market - then use the average of the past 4-6 months.

Also, a guesstimated fair amount for tips - say 10% to 15% of your average weekly income - wouldn't be an unreasonable demand for compensation in a settlement.

Insurance adjusters are trying to pay out as little as possible, but they also have a set dollar amount that they cannot or will not go above. The trick is pushing them to the edge - you want as much money as possible, but you don't want to press them to the point where they go no further and tell you to hire an attorney.


----------

